# quantum rear beam question



## thegimpster (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a guy looking for a rear beam for a quatum. is it the same as a dasher? or is there anything that it is the same as like a fox? He ran up on a curb and messed his rear beam up. I think he has a dasher too if that would work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Beside having a somewhat different design, a Dasher is about 5" narrower than a Quantum, so that's not his replacement beam source. According to ETKA, the Audi 4000 is quite different also. The VW Fox is probably more Dasher-sized than Quantum, but the ETKA pics do look similar, so a careful measurement would be in order. The Fox is also a few hundred pounds lighter than the Quantum of a corresponding model.

The ETKA (2003 edition) Quantum rear suspension parts breakdown lists three rear beam P/Ns as workable: 111 611 998, 113 611 731, and 1H0 609 734. No idea re. the OEM installations of those beams.

OTOH what about having a frame alignment shop straighten the messed up beam assembly (probably off the vehicle), then box it in by welding in/on a reinforcement piece (1/4" angle iron?). That shouldn't stiffen it much more than would adding an aftermarket anti-sway bar back there. IMHO the "Torsion Crank Rear Axle" has always been based on a fairly loose interpretation of the "Independent Rear Suspension" concept anyway, not that it can't work out OK for most daily drivers... it does. But give the credit where credit is due: the widespread & rapid adoption of radial tires in the 1970s permitted many low-cost suspension layouts to perform acceptably for average road use, by average drivers, under most road conditions.


J.R.
SoCal


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

A mk2 rear beam can be used in a Quantum, just swap out the rear bushings for the two piece Quantum bushings.
The Mk2 non disc brake/rear sway bar beams are the same as the Quantum, just the bushings differ.


----------

